

Sorry, Writers, But I'm Siding With Google's Robots - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304428004579352643414172168?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTTopOpinion

======
Turing_Machine
The "Authors Guild" doesn't speak for most authors any more than the RIAA
speaks for most musicians.

The article should've been titled "Sorry, Megapublishers...".

------
dangowango
fucking paywall

~~~
bavcyc
use your favorite search engine with the article title to access it.

